# Viola or Clarinet? Brahms: Trio Op. 114 and Sonatas op. 120



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Are you friends with the Viola Trio op. 114 and Viola Sonatas op. 120 by Johannes Brahms? I sure am!

Even as a former bass clarinetist I prefer the expressive warmth of the viola for the sonatas at least. Then again, the combo of the clarinet and piano creates an autumnal atmosphere like no other. The Trio is wonderful with the Clarinet because we also have the expressive warmth of the Cello anyway. So I am not complaining about having two versions of each great work.

Which recordings would you recommend for the viola versions? I have a performance by Bamberg Trio, yet there is way too much compressor used in the mixing or mastering. It really ruins the experience. For the Viola Sonatas there are more alternatives, I think. I have at least this and I think it is a great recording:









Edit: I added a poll, although my focus is the Viola versions when searching for great recordings. So I will not change the Title of the thread.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Am I right to conclude that not many are familiar with the viola versions of these works?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have the viola versions of the clarinet sonatas, but clearly prefer the clarinet. Never heard the viola version of the clarinet trio though.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Art Rock said:


> I have the viola versions of the clarinet sonatas, but clearly prefer the clarinet. Never heard the viola version of the clarinet trio though.


Same for me. I don't care for the viola versions, so I never bothered looking for the trio in an alternative version. Maybe for the first 3 movements of the f minor but while I don't like the "bubbly" finale that much, it seems clearly for the clarinet.
I sometimes like alternative versions but usually "neutral" ones, i.e. anything -> piano or anything -> orchestra. If something was especially written for a particular instrument I usually only want this version.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

There is something about the Brahms Piano Trios and Piano Quartets and Violin and Cello Sonatas that just click with me. Strings + piano by Brahms. They are amongst the best music I know. For that reason it is only natural for me to "expand" the Piano + Strings -repertoire of Brahms by also enjoying the Viola versions of these 3 works.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I haven't listened to the viola version of Op. 114; I wasn't aware there was a viola version of that trio, but I think I'd prefer the clarinet version for all three. I like the viola sonatas, but I prefer the clarinet versions.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I prefer the sweeter, mellower and more pleasurable sounds of the clarinet.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

If they were originally written for clarinet, then that.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

They were originally written for clarinet and their composition was even inspired by a particular player Brahms had met (Richard Mühlfeld) but the viola versions were also arranged by Brahms himself (AFAIK, pretty sure for op.120, not quite for the trio).


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Kreisler jr said:


> They were originally written for clarinet and their composition was even inspired by a particular player Brahms had met (Richard Mühlfeld) but the viola versions were also arranged by Brahms himself (AFAIK, pretty sure for op.120, not quite for the trio).


All of them were arranged by Brahms, and very shortly after the Clarinet versions. He wanted them to be in two versions from the very beginning!


----------

